# Video card or driver doesn't support UBYTE4N vertex data.



## william_cswll (Dec 18, 2007)

I am trying to play call of duty 4 and I keep having this message appear
Video card or driver doesn't support UBYTE4N vertex data. what can I do I have already dl'd the latest directx but still no luck. pls help!


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Please post your entire PC spec, including your Graphics Card.


----------



## DonutGuy (Jan 6, 2008)

william_cswll said:


> I am trying to play call of duty 4 and I keep having this message appear
> Video card or driver doesn't support UBYTE4N vertex data. what can I do I have already dl'd the latest directx but still no luck. pls help!



I have the same problem.....what can i do?:sigh:


----------



## DonutGuy (Jan 6, 2008)

Aus_Karlos said:


> Please post your entire PC spec, including your Graphics Card.


Is It good to say my entire PC spec on the internet?can i send a mail to you?

greetz


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

yes its fine to post ur system specs. just look at mine on the left under "My System" to get an idea. One thing you should'nt do is post things like phone number, address, passwords and any other information people can use to create fraud.


----------



## DonutGuy (Jan 6, 2008)

Aus_Karlos said:


> yes its fine to post ur system specs. just look at mine on the left under "My System" to get an idea. One thing you should'nt do is post things like phone number, address, passwords and any other information people can use to create fraud.


hello I have the same problem(Video card or driver doesn't support UBYTE4N vertex data).....I'm dutch sow my english isn't very good...

system model:hp G7000 Notebook PC
control system:Windows Vista Home Premium(6.0,build 6000)
BIOSefault system BIOS
Processor:Intel(R)Pentium(R)Dual CPU T2310 @1.46GHz (2 CPUs),1.5GHZ
memory:2038MB RAM
'wissel'(don't know what that is in english)resistant:1097MB, 
3198MB available 
DirectX-versionirectX10

Is this enough information? 
greetz
ps: if It's not enough information you tell me then


----------



## panicrooster (Jan 8, 2008)

The UBYTE4N is part of the software of a game that requires a "hardware" vertex shader. Many late model video cards have, let's say pixel shader 2.0 and and directX or the 3d-analyzer can give you (software version) vertex shader 2.0 or 3.0, but the newer games, specifically Call of Duty 4 requires a (video card) "hardware vertex shader 2.0".Bottom line is that you can emulate a software vertex shader but when the game requires a hardware vertex shader you can't. Must buy a new video card that has, preferably, built-in vertex shader 3.0 or might as well get the 4.0. You will need it one day, one game, sooner or later.


----------



## pathfinder13 (May 11, 2008)

Same problem i have


----------



## pathfinder13 (May 11, 2008)

*Hello Freinds, :wave:
I am new to this forum and having the same problem while Playing Call of duty 4

My Config/Spec is as follows:*

Time of this report: 5/11/2008, 16:38:05
Machine name: ARAGORN
Operating System: Windows XP Professional (5.1, Build 2600) Service Pack 2 (2600.xpsp_sp2_gdr.070227-2254)
Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: LENOVO
System Model: 9457A48
BIOS: Phoenix FirstBIOS(tm) Notebook Pro Version 2.0 for ThinkPad
Processor: Genuine Intel(R) CPU T2300 @ 1.66GHz (2 CPUs)
Memory: 502MB RAM
Page File: 251MB used, 977MB available
Windows Dir: C:\WINDOWS
DirectX Version: DirectX 9.0c (4.09.0000.0904)
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
DxDiag Version: 5.03.2600.2180 32bit Unicode

*and My Display Spec is as follows: *

Card name: Mobile Intel(R) 945 Express Chipset Family
Manufacturer: Intel Corporation
Chip type: Intel(R) GMA 950
DAC type: Internal
Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27A2&SUBSYS_201A17AA&REV_03
Display Memory: 224.0 MB
Current Mode: 1024 x 768 (32 bit) (60Hz)
Monitor: Default Monitor
Monitor Max Res: 
Driver Name: igxprd32.dll
Driver Version: 6.14.0010.4860 (English)
DDI Version: 9 (or higher)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Driver Date/Size: 8/9/2007 10:58:28, 57344 bytes
WHQL Logo'd: Yes
WHQL Date Stamp: n/a
VDD: n/a
Mini VDD: igxpmp32.sys
Mini VDD Date: 8/9/2007 10:58:50, 5765056 bytes
Device Identifier: {D7B78E66-64E2-11CF-E666-1000A2C2CB35}
Vendor ID: 0x8086
Device ID: 0x27A2
SubSys ID: 0x201A17AA
Revision ID: 0x0003
Revision ID: 0x0003
Video Accel: 
Deinterlace Caps: n/a
Registry: OK
DDraw Status: Enabled
D3D Status: Enabled
AGP Status: Not Available
DDraw Test Result: Not run
D3D7 Test Result: Not run
D3D8 Test Result: Not run
D3D9 Test Result: Not run


*The Details on the screen of COD-4 were as follows:*
----- Initializing Renderer ----
----- Client Initialization Complete -----
Attempting 22 kHz 16 bit [Windows default] sound
----- R_Init -----
Getting Direct3D 9 interface...
Pixel shader version is 2.0
Vertex shader version is 0.0
Video card or driver doesn't accelerate transform and lighting.
Video card or driver doesn't support UBYTE4N vertex data.


Error during initialization:
Video card or driver doesn't support UBYTE4N vertex data.



* NOW WHAT I CAN/SHOULD DO, PLEASE ADVICE
Thanks in Advance *


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

Welcome to tsf pathfinder13. This problem is directly related to the videocard not being powerful or new enough to support the game. You will need to find a pc that meets the minimum video card spec.


----------



## pathfinder13 (May 11, 2008)

Hey thanks buddy


----------



## dnz (Jul 24, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

hi dnz


----------



## csv.777 (Mar 31, 2009)

i have the same prblm. Video card or driver doesn't support UBYTE4N vertex data shows up when i try to play call of duty 4.
my specs are as follows:
------------------
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 3/31/2009, 13:33:57
Machine name: XYZ-E86983D4648
Operating System: Windows XP Professional (5.1, Build 2600) Service Pack 3 (2600.xpsp_sp3_gdr.080814-1236)
Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: HCL Infosystems Limited
System Model: MS-7528
BIOS: Default System BIOS
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU E7200 @ 2.53GHz (2 CPUs)
Memory: 2038MB RAM
Page File: 451MB used, 3484MB available
Windows Dir: C:\WINDOWS
DirectX Version: DirectX 9.0c (4.09.0000.0904)
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
DxDiag Version: 5.03.2600.5512 32bit Unicode

------------
DxDiag Notes
------------
DirectX Files Tab: No problems found.
Display Tab 1: No problems found.
Sound Tab 1: No problems found.
Music Tab: No problems found.
Input Tab: No problems found.
Network Tab: No problems found.

--------------------
DirectX Debug Levels
--------------------
Direct3D: 0/4 (n/a)
DirectDraw: 0/4 (retail)
DirectInput: 0/5 (n/a)
DirectMusic: 0/5 (n/a)
DirectPlay: 0/9 (retail)
DirectSound: 0/5 (retail)
DirectShow: 0/6 (retail)

---------------
Display Devices
---------------
Card name: Intel(R) G33/G31 Express Chipset Family
Manufacturer: Intel Corporation
Chip type: Intel(R) GMA 3100
DAC type: Internal
Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_29C2&SUBSYS_75281462&REV_10
Display Memory: 256.0 MB
Current Mode: 1280 x 960 (32 bit) (60Hz)
Monitor: Plug and Play Monitor
Monitor Max Res: 1600,1200
Driver Name: igxprd32.dll
Driver Version: 6.14.0010.4820 (English)
DDI Version: 9 (or higher)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Driver Date/Size: 4/16/2007 14:16:08, 57344 bytes
WHQL Logo'd: Yes
WHQL Date Stamp: n/a
VDD: n/a
Mini VDD: igxpmp32.sys
Mini VDD Date: 1/21/2009 11:42:56, 6278560 bytes
Device Identifier: {D7B78E66-6A82-11CF-0665-2255B1C2CB35}
Vendor ID: 0x8086
Device ID: 0x29C2
SubSys ID: 0x75281462
Revision ID: 0x0010
Revision ID: 0x0010
Video Accel: 
Deinterlace Caps: n/a
Registry: OK
DDraw Status: Enabled
D3D Status: Enabled
AGP Status: Not Available
DDraw Test Result: Not run
D3D7 Test Result: Not run
D3D8 Test Result: Not run
D3D9 Test Result: Not run

-------------
Sound Devices
-------------
Description: Realtek HD Audio output
Default Sound Playback: Yes
Default Voice Playback: Yes
Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_14627528&REV_1000
Manufacturer ID: 1
Product ID: 100
Type: WDM
Driver Name: RtkHDAud.sys
Driver Version: 5.10.0000.5296 (English)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
WHQL Logo'd: Yes
Date and Size: 9/12/2006 16:57:00, 4381184 bytes
Other Files: 
Driver Provider: Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
HW Accel Level: Full
Cap Flags: 0xF5F
Min/Max Sample Rate: 8000, 192000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 33, 32
Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 33, 32
HW Memory: 0
Voice Management: No
EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: Yes, Yes
I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: Yes, Yes
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No
Registry: OK
Sound Test Result: Not run

---------------------
Sound Capture Devices
---------------------
Description: Realtek HD Audio Input
Default Sound Capture: Yes
Default Voice Capture: Yes
Driver Name: RtkHDAud.sys
Driver Version: 5.10.0000.5296 (English)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Date and Size: 9/12/2006 16:57:00, 4381184 bytes
Cap Flags: 0x41
Format Flags: 0xFFF

-----------
DirectMusic
-----------
DLS Path: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\drivers\GM.DLS
DLS Version: 1.00.0016.0002
Acceleration: n/a
Ports: Microsoft Synthesizer, Software (Not Kernel Mode), Output, DLS, Internal, Default Port
Microsoft MIDI Mapper [Emulated], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, Internal
Microsoft GS Wavetable SW Synth [Emulated], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, Internal
Registry: OK
Test Result: Not run

-------------------
DirectInput Devices
-------------------
Device Name: Mouse
Attached: 1
Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
FF Driver: n/a

Device Name: Keyboard
Attached: 1
Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
FF Driver: n/a

Poll w/ Interrupt: No
Registry: OK

-----------
USB Devices
-----------
+ USB Root Hub
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x8086, 0x27CB
| Matching Device ID: usb\root_hub
| Service: usbhub
| Driver: usbhub.sys, 4/14/2008 00:15:38, 59520 bytes
| Driver: usbd.sys, 8/23/2001 12:00:00, 4736 bytes

----------------
Gameport Devices
----------------

------------
PS/2 Devices
------------
+ Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard
| Matching Device ID: *pnp0303
| Service: i8042prt
| Driver: i8042prt.sys, 4/14/2008 00:48:00, 52480 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 4/14/2008 00:09:48, 24576 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Keyboard Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_kbd
| Upper Filters: kbdclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: termdd.sys, 4/14/2008 05:43:20, 40840 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 4/14/2008 00:09:48, 24576 bytes
| 
+ HID-compliant mouse
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x046D, 0xC018
| Matching Device ID: hid_device_system_mouse
| Service: mouhid
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 4/14/2008 00:09:48, 23040 bytes
| Driver: mouhid.sys, 8/23/2001 12:00:00, 12160 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Mouse Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_mou
| Upper Filters: mouclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: termdd.sys, 4/14/2008 05:43:20, 40840 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 4/14/2008 00:09:48, 23040 bytes

----------------------------
DirectPlay Service Providers
----------------------------
DirectPlay8 Modem Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.5512)
DirectPlay8 Serial Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.5512)
DirectPlay8 IPX Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.5512)
DirectPlay8 TCP/IP Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.5512)
Internet TCP/IP Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpwsockx.dll (5.03.2600.5512)
IPX Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpwsockx.dll (5.03.2600.5512)
Modem Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpmodemx.dll (5.03.2600.5512)
Serial Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpmodemx.dll (5.03.2600.5512)

DirectPlay Voice Wizard Tests: Full Duplex: Not run, Half Duplex: Not run, Mic: Not run
DirectPlay Test Result: Not run
Registry: OK

-------------------
DirectPlay Adapters
-------------------
DirectPlay8 Serial Service Provider: COM1
DirectPlay8 Serial Service Provider: COM2
DirectPlay8 TCP/IP Service Provider: Local Area Connection - IPv4 - 

-----------------------
DirectPlay Voice Codecs
-----------------------
Voxware VR12 1.4kbit/s
Voxware SC06 6.4kbit/s
Voxware SC03 3.2kbit/s
MS-PCM 64 kbit/s
MS-ADPCM 32.8 kbit/s
Microsoft GSM 6.10 13 kbit/s
TrueSpeech(TM) 8.6 kbit/s

-------------------------
DirectPlay Lobbyable Apps
-------------------------

------------------------
Disk & DVD/CD-ROM Drives
------------------------
Drive: C:
Free Space: 3.1 GB
Total Space: 20.0 GB
File System: FAT32
Model: ST3160815AS

Drive: D:
Free Space: 51.0 GB
Total Space: 60.0 GB
File System: NTFS
Model: ST3160815AS

Drive: E:
Free Space: 64.3 GB
Total Space: 72.6 GB
File System: NTFS
Model: ST3160815AS

Drive: I:
Model: TSSTcorp CDDVDW SH-S202J
Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 00:10:46, 62976 bytes

--------------
System Devices
--------------
Name: Intel(R) G33/G31 Express Chipset Family
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_29C2&SUBSYS_75281462&REV_10\3&11583659&0&10
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\igxpmp32.sys, 6.14.0010.5029 (English), 1/21/2009 11:42:56, 6278560 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igxprd32.dll, 6.14.0010.4820 (English), 4/16/2007 14:16:08, 57344 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igxpgd32.dll, 6.14.0010.4820 (English), 4/16/2007 14:16:02, 150528 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igxpdv32.dll, 6.14.0010.4820 (English), 4/16/2007 14:15:48, 1717920 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igxpdx32.dll, 6.14.0010.4820 (English), 4/16/2007 14:16:56, 2681344 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igxpxk32.vp, 1/21/2009 11:12:02, 2096 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igxpxs32.vp, 1/21/2009 13:35:12, 32416 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\hccutils.dll, 6.14.0010.4820 (English), 4/16/2007 12:50:34, 102400 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxsrvc.dll, 6.14.0010.4820 (English), 4/16/2007 12:50:52, 47616 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxsrvc.exe, 6.14.0010.4820 (English), 4/16/2007 12:50:50, 245760 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpph.dll, 6.14.0010.4820 (English), 4/16/2007 12:51:08, 204800 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxcpl.cpl, 6.14.0010.5029 (English), 1/21/2009 11:18:38, 119296 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxcfg.exe, 6.14.0010.5029 (English), 1/21/2009 11:20:02, 645632 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxdev.dll, 6.14.0010.4820 (English), 4/16/2007 12:50:30, 204800 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxdo.dll, 6.14.0010.5029 (English), 1/21/2009 11:18:24, 130048 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe, 6.14.0010.4820 (English), 4/16/2007 12:51:30, 135168 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe, 6.14.0010.4820 (English), 4/16/2007 12:51:30, 155648 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxress.dll, 6.14.0010.4820 (English), 4/16/2007 12:50:20, 3293184 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpers.exe, 6.14.0010.4820 (English), 4/16/2007 12:51:00, 131072 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrara.lrc, 6.14.0010.5029 (English), 1/21/2009 11:20:38, 252416 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrchs.lrc, 6.14.0010.5029 (English), 1/21/2009 11:20:40, 178176 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrcht.lrc, 6.14.0010.5029 (English), 1/21/2009 11:20:40, 179712 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrdan.lrc, 6.14.0010.5029 (English), 1/21/2009 11:20:42, 280576 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrdeu.lrc, 6.14.0010.5029 (English), 1/21/2009 11:20:42, 303616 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrenu.lrc, 6.14.0010.5029 (English), 1/21/2009 11:18:06, 275968 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxresp.lrc, 6.14.0010.5029 (English), 1/21/2009 11:20:44, 303104 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrfin.lrc, 6.14.0010.5029 (English), 1/21/2009 11:20:44, 281088 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrfra.lrc, 6.14.0010.5029 (English), 1/21/2009 11:20:44, 303104 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrheb.lrc, 6.14.0010.5029 (English), 1/21/2009 11:20:46, 249856 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrita.lrc, 6.14.0010.5029 (English), 1/21/2009 11:20:46, 304640 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrjpn.lrc, 6.14.0010.5029 (English), 1/21/2009 11:20:48, 206848 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrkor.lrc, 6.14.0010.5029 (English), 1/21/2009 11:20:48, 205312 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrnld.lrc, 6.14.0010.5029 (English), 1/21/2009 11:20:48, 299008 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrnor.lrc, 6.14.0010.5029 (English), 1/21/2009 11:20:50, 279552 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrplk.lrc, 6.14.0010.5029 (English), 1/21/2009 11:20:50, 287744 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrptb.lrc, 6.14.0010.5029 (English), 1/21/2009 11:20:50, 289280 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrptg.lrc, 6.14.0010.5029 (English), 1/21/2009 11:20:52, 294912 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrrus.lrc, 6.14.0010.5029 (English), 1/21/2009 11:20:52, 291328 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrsky.lrc, 6.14.0010.5029 (English), 1/21/2009 11:20:52, 282624 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrslv.lrc, 6.14.0010.5029 (English), 1/21/2009 11:20:54, 277504 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrsve.lrc, 6.14.0010.5029 (English), 1/21/2009 11:20:54, 282624 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrtha.lrc, 6.14.0010.5029 (English), 1/21/2009 11:20:54, 262656 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrcsy.lrc, 6.14.0010.5029 (English), 1/21/2009 11:20:40, 282624 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrell.lrc, 6.14.0010.5029 (English), 1/21/2009 11:20:42, 310784 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrhun.lrc, 6.14.0010.5029 (English), 1/21/2009 11:20:46, 288256 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrtrk.lrc, 6.14.0010.5029 (English), 1/21/2009 11:20:56, 279040 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxext.exe, 6.14.0010.5029 (English), 1/21/2009 11:20:18, 165888 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxexps.dll, 6.14.0010.5029 (English), 1/21/2009 11:20:20, 23552 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\iglicd32.dll, 6.14.0010.5029 (English), 1/21/2009 11:32:04, 2342912 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igldev32.dll, 6.14.0010.5029 (English), 1/21/2009 11:32:12, 294912 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxCoIn_v5029.dll, 1.01.0016.0000 (English), 1/21/2009 11:52:06, 155648 bytes

Name: PCI standard host CPU bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_29C0&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_10\3&11583659&0&00
Driver: n/a

Name: Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) Ultra ATA Storage Controllers - 27DF
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27DF&SUBSYS_75281462&REV_01\3&11583659&0&F9
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pciide.sys, 5.01.2600.0000 (English), 8/17/2001 13:51:52, 3328 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pciidex.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 00:10:30, 24960 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\atapi.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 00:10:30, 96512 bytes

Name: Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) SMBus Controller - 27DA
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27DA&SUBSYS_75281462&REV_01\3&11583659&0&FB
Driver: n/a

Name: Microsoft UAA Bus Driver for High Definition Audio
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27D8&SUBSYS_75281462&REV_01\3&11583659&0&D8
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\hdaudbus.sys, 5.10.0001.5013 (English), 4/13/2008 22:06:06, 144384 bytes

Name: Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Root Port - 27D2
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27D2&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_01\3&11583659&0&E1
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 00:06:44, 68224 bytes

Name: Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Root Port - 27D0
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27D0&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_01\3&11583659&0&E0
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 00:06:44, 68224 bytes

Name: Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 Enhanced Host Controller - 27CC
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27CC&SUBSYS_75281462&REV_01\3&11583659&0&EF
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbehci.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 00:15:36, 30208 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 00:15:36, 143872 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 05:42:08, 74240 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 00:15:38, 59520 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\hccoin.dll, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 05:41:54, 7168 bytes

Name: Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB Universal Host Controller - 27CB
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27CB&SUBSYS_75281462&REV_01\3&11583659&0&EB
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 00:15:36, 20608 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 00:15:36, 143872 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 05:42:08, 74240 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 00:15:38, 59520 bytes

Name: Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB Universal Host Controller - 27CA
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27CA&SUBSYS_75281462&REV_01\3&11583659&0&EA
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 00:15:36, 20608 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 00:15:36, 143872 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 05:42:08, 74240 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 00:15:38, 59520 bytes

Name: Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB Universal Host Controller - 27C9
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27C9&SUBSYS_75281462&REV_01\3&11583659&0&E9
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 00:15:36, 20608 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 00:15:36, 143872 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 05:42:08, 74240 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 00:15:38, 59520 bytes

Name: Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB Universal Host Controller - 27C8
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27C8&SUBSYS_75281462&REV_01\3&11583659&0&E8
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 00:15:36, 20608 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 00:15:36, 143872 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 05:42:08, 74240 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 00:15:38, 59520 bytes

Name: Intel(R) 82801GB/GR/GH (ICH7 Family) Serial ATA Storage Controller - 27C0
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27C0&SUBSYS_75281462&REV_01\3&11583659&0&FA
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pciide.sys, 5.01.2600.0000 (English), 8/17/2001 13:51:52, 3328 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pciidex.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 00:10:30, 24960 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\atapi.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 00:10:30, 96512 bytes

Name: Intel(R) 82801GB/GR (ICH7 Family) LPC Interface Controller - 27B8
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27B8&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_01\3&11583659&0&F8
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\isapnp.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 00:06:42, 37248 bytes

Name: Intel(R) 82801 PCI Bridge - 244E
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_244E&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_E1\3&11583659&0&F0
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 00:06:44, 68224 bytes

Name: Realtek RTL8168C(P)/8111C(P) PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet NIC
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10EC&DEV_8168&SUBSYS_528C1462&REV_02\4&38D2602C&0&00E1
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\Rtenicxp.sys, 5.684.1205.2007 (English), 12/5/2007 19:15:30, 104064 bytes

------------------
DirectX Components
------------------
ddraw.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:52 279552 bytes
ddrawex.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:52 27136 bytes
dxapi.sys: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 12:00:00 10496 bytes
d3d8.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:52 1179648 bytes
d3d8thk.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:52 8192 bytes
d3d9.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:52 1689088 bytes
d3dim.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 12:00:00 436224 bytes
d3dim700.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:52 824320 bytes
d3dramp.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 12:00:00 590336 bytes
d3drm.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 12:00:00 350208 bytes
d3dxof.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 12:00:00 47616 bytes
d3dpmesh.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 12:00:00 34816 bytes
dplay.dll: 5.00.2134.0001 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 12:00:00 33040 bytes
dplayx.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:52 229888 bytes
dpmodemx.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:52 23552 bytes
dpwsock.dll: 5.00.2134.0001 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 12:00:00 42768 bytes
dpwsockx.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:52 57344 bytes
dplaysvr.exe: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:42:18 29696 bytes
dpnsvr.exe: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:42:18 17920 bytes
dpnet.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:52 375296 bytes
dpnlobby.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:39:20 3072 bytes
dpnaddr.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:39:20 3072 bytes
dpvoice.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:52 212480 bytes
dpvsetup.exe: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:42:18 83456 bytes
dpvvox.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:52 116736 bytes
dpvacm.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:52 21504 bytes
dpnhpast.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:52 35328 bytes
dpnhupnp.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:52 60928 bytes
dpserial.dll: 5.00.2134.0001 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 12:00:00 53520 bytes
dinput.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:52 158720 bytes
dinput8.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:52 181760 bytes
dimap.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 12:00:00 44032 bytes
diactfrm.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 12:00:00 394240 bytes
joy.cpl: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:42:42 68608 bytes
gcdef.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 12:00:00 76800 bytes
pid.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:42:02 35328 bytes
dsound.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:52 367616 bytes
dsound3d.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:52 1293824 bytes
dswave.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:52 19456 bytes
dsdmo.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:52 181248 bytes
dsdmoprp.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:52 71680 bytes
dmusic.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:52 104448 bytes
dmband.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:52 28672 bytes
dmcompos.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:52 61440 bytes
dmime.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:52 181248 bytes
dmloader.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:52 35840 bytes
dmstyle.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:52 105984 bytes
dmsynth.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:52 103424 bytes
dmscript.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:52 82432 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3D.dll: 9.05.0132.0000 English Final Retail 3/31/2009 12:48:14 473600 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 5.04.0000.3900 English Final Retail 3/31/2009 12:48:10 2676224 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.04.0091.0000 English Final Retail 3/31/2009 12:48:12 2846720 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.05.0132.0000 English Final Retail 3/31/2009 12:48:12 563712 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.06.0168.0000 English Final Retail 3/31/2009 12:48:12 567296 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.07.0239.0000 English Final Retail 3/31/2009 12:48:12 576000 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.08.0299.0000 English Final Retail 3/31/2009 12:48:12 577024 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.09.0376.0000 English Final Retail 3/31/2009 12:48:14 577536 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.10.0455.0000 English Final Retail 3/31/2009 12:48:14 577536 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.11.0519.0000 English Final Retail 3/31/2009 12:48:14 578560 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.12.0589.0000 English Final Retail 3/31/2009 12:48:14 578560 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.DirectDraw.dll: 5.04.0000.2904 English Final Retail 3/31/2009 12:48:16 145920 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.DirectInput.dll: 5.04.0000.2904 English Final Retail 3/31/2009 12:48:16 159232 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.DirectPlay.dll: 5.04.0000.2904 English Final Retail 3/31/2009 12:48:16 364544 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.DirectSound.dll: 5.04.0000.2904 English Final Retail 3/31/2009 12:48:16 178176 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.AudioVideoPlayback.dll: 5.04.0000.2904 English Final Retail 3/31/2009 12:48:14 53248 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Diagnostics.dll: 5.04.0000.2904 English Final Retail 3/31/2009 12:48:14 12800 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.dll: 5.04.0000.2904 English Final Retail 3/31/2009 12:48:14 223232 bytes
dx7vb.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:52 619008 bytes
dx8vb.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:52 1227264 bytes
dxdiagn.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:52 2113536 bytes
mfc40.dll: 4.01.0000.6140 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 12:00:00 924432 bytes
mfc42.dll: 6.02.4131.0000 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:56 1028096 bytes
wsock32.dll: 5.01.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:42:10 22528 bytes
amstream.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:50 70656 bytes
devenum.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:52 59904 bytes
dxmasf.dll: 6.04.0009.1133 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:52 498742 bytes
mciqtz32.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:56 35328 bytes
mpg2splt.ax: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:42:42 148992 bytes
msdmo.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:42:00 14336 bytes
encapi.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:54 20480 bytes
qasf.dll: 10.00.0000.3646 English Final Retail 8/11/2004 01:45:04 221184 bytes
qcap.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:42:04 192512 bytes
qdv.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:42:04 279040 bytes
qdvd.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:42:04 386048 bytes
qedit.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:42:04 562176 bytes
qedwipes.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 22:51:32 733696 bytes
quartz.dll: 6.05.2600.5596 English Final Retail 5/7/2008 10:42:40 1288192 bytes
strmdll.dll: 4.01.0000.3937 English Final Retail 10/3/2008 15:32:42 247326 bytes
iac25_32.ax: 2.00.0005.0053 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:42:42 199680 bytes
ir41_32.ax: 4.51.0016.0003 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:42:42 848384 bytes
ir41_qc.dll: 4.30.0062.0002 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:56 120320 bytes
ir41_qcx.dll: 4.30.0064.0001 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:56 338432 bytes
ir50_32.dll: 5.2562.0015.0055 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:56 755200 bytes
ir50_qc.dll: 5.00.0063.0048 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:56 200192 bytes
ir50_qcx.dll: 5.00.0064.0048 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:56 183808 bytes
ivfsrc.ax: 5.10.0002.0051 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:42:42 154624 bytes
mswebdvd.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:42:02 203776 bytes
ks.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 00:46:36 141056 bytes
ksproxy.ax: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:42:42 129536 bytes
ksuser.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:56 4096 bytes
stream.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 00:15:16 49408 bytes
mspclock.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 00:09:50 5376 bytes
mspqm.sys: 5.01.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 00:09:52 4992 bytes
mskssrv.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 00:09:52 7552 bytes
swenum.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 00:09:54 4352 bytes
mpeg2data.ax: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:42:42 118272 bytes
msvidctl.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:42:02 1428992 bytes
vbisurf.ax: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:42:42 30208 bytes
msyuv.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:42:02 16896 bytes
wstdecod.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:42:10 50688 bytes

------------------
DirectShow Filters
------------------

DirectShow Filters:
Emuzed AMR-NB Decoder-DMO,0x00600000,1,1,,
WMAudio Decoder DMO,0x00800800,1,1,,
WMAPro over S/PDIF DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMSpeech Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
Emuzed AMR-WB Decoder-DMO,0x00600000,1,1,,
WMVideo Advanced Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Mpeg4s Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
WMV Screen decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
WMVideo Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Mpeg43 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Mpeg4 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Nero Audible Decoder,0x00200000,1,1,NeAudible.ax,4.11.0003.0006
WMT MuxDeMux Filter,0x00200000,0,0,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
PP PCM Wrapper,0x00200000,1,1,ppPCMEnc.ax,1.01.0000.0321
PP MPEG-1 Splitter,0x00200000,1,2,ppM1Splter.ax,2.02.0000.3710
Nero Subpicture Decoder,0x00400000,1,1,NeSubpicture.ax,4.11.0003.0006
Full Screen Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
Emuzed AMR/3GPP/MP4/MP3 Multiplexer-Filter,0x00200000,1,0,EzdMP4MuxFilter.dll,2.00.0000.0002
Emuzed MP3 Source/Decoder Filter,0x00400000,0,1,EmzMP3SourceFilter.dll,2.00.0000.0000
Nero Scene Detector 2,0x00200000,2,0,NeSceneDetector.ax,4.11.0003.0006
Nero Stream Buffer Sink,0x00200000,0,0,NeSBE.ax,4.11.0003.0006
Nero Subtitle,0x00200000,1,1,NeSubtitle.ax,4.11.0003.0006
CyberLink Editing Service 3.0 (Source),0x00200000,0,2,CLEdtKrn.dll,3.00.0000.1508
PP Video Regulator,0x00200000,1,1,ppResample.ax,2.05.0000.1818
DV Muxer,0x00400000,0,0,qdv.dll,6.05.2600.5512
PP YUY2 Deinterlace,0x00200000,1,1,ppDItlYuY2.ax,2.05.0000.2703
DV Scenes,0x00200000,1,1,NVDV.dll,3.00.0004.0000
Color Space Converter,0x00400001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
WM ASF Reader,0x00400000,0,0,qasf.dll,10.00.0000.3646
AVI Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
WMT AudioAnalyzer,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
VGA 16 Color Ditherer,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
Indeo® video 5.10 Compression Filter,0x00200000,1,1,ir50_32.dll,5.2562.0015.0055
PP IDM,0x00200000,1,1,ppIDMF.ax,1.00.0000.3909
CyberLink AudioCD Filter (PDVD7),0x00600000,0,1,CLAudioCD.ax,5.00.0000.4417
Nero FTC,0x00200000,1,1,NeFTC.ax,1.00.0000.0000
Windows Media Audio Decoder,0x00800001,1,1,msadds32.ax,8.00.0000.4487
PP Video Effect,0x00200000,1,1,ppVidFx.ax,1.00.0000.2329
Cyberlink TS Information,0x00200000,1,0,ppTSInfo.ax,1.00.0000.1705
Emuzed AMR/QCP/3GPP/MP4/3G2 Source Filter,0x00400000,0,1,EmzMp4Source.dll,2.00.0000.0001
AC3 Parser Filter,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.05.2600.5512
CyberLink Audio Decoder (PDVD7),0x00601000,1,1,CLAud.ax,6.01.0000.4227
PP Video Decoder,0x00200000,2,3,ppGenericVSD.ax,6.00.0000.3313
WMT Format Conversion,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
StreamBufferSink,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.05.2600.5512
CyberLink Audio Resampler,0x00200000,1,1,ppAuRsmpl.ax,2.00.0000.0905
WMT Black Frame Generator,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Nero Resize,0x00400000,1,1,NeResize.ax,4.11.0003.0006
MJPEG Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
CyberLink Audio Effect (PDVD7),0x00200000,1,1,CLAudFx.ax,6.00.0000.4111
Indeo® video 5.10 Decompression Filter,0x00640000,1,1,ir50_32.dll,5.2562.0015.0055
WMT Screen Capture filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
PP Dump Dispatch Filter,0x00200000,1,0,PPDumpDispatch.ax,1.02.0001.2412
Microsoft Screen Video Decompressor,0x00800000,1,1,msscds32.ax,8.00.0000.4487
MPEG-I Stream Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
MPEG-2 PSI Reader Filter,0x00200000,0,0,Mpeg2PsiReader.ax,1.00.0000.0004
SAMI (CC) Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
Nero AV Synchronizer,0x00200000,1,1,NeAVSync.ax,4.11.0003.0006
MPEG Layer-3 Decoder,0x00810000,1,1,l3codecx.ax,1.05.0000.0050
Nero Audio Stream Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,NeRender.ax,4.11.0003.0006
MPEG-2 Splitter,0x005fffff,1,0,mpg2splt.ax,6.05.2600.5512
PP File Reader (Async.),0x00200000,0,1,ppReader.ax,2.00.0000.0812
PP Snapshot Filter,0x00200000,1,0,ppSnapshot.ax,1.00.0000.0001
PP Dump Filter,0x00200000,1,0,ppDump.ax,3.00.0000.3322
ACELP.net Sipro Lab Audio Decoder,0x00800001,1,1,acelpdec.ax,1.04.0000.0000
Nero Digital AVC Audio Encoder,0x00200000,1,2,NeNDAud.ax,4.11.0003.0006
Nero Digital AVC File Writer,0x00200000,1,0,NeNDMux.ax,4.11.0003.0006
Nero Digital AVC Video Enc,0x00200000,1,2,NeNDVid.ax,4.11.0003.0006
Nero Digital AVC Null Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,NeNDMux.ax,4.11.0003.0006
Nero Digital AVC Muxer,0x00200000,2,1,NeNDMux.ax,4.11.0003.0006
CyberLink Video/SP Decoder(PDVD7 HomeNetwork),0x00200000,2,3,CLVSD.ax,6.00.0000.3313
PP DV Buffer,0x00200000,2,0,ppDVBuffer.ax,2.00.0000.1610
CyberLink DV Buffer,0x00200000,0,1,ppDVDump.ax,2.00.0001.0002
Nero QuickTime(tm) Video Decoder,0x00400000,1,1,NeQTDec.ax,4.11.0003.0006
Internal Script Command Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
MPEG Audio Decoder,0x03680001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
File Source (Netshow URL),0x00400000,0,1,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.4503
Nero Digital AVC Subpicture Enc,0x00200000,1,0,NeNDMux.ax,4.11.0003.0006
Nero Format Converter,0x00200000,1,1,NeroFormatConv.ax,4.11.0003.0006
Nero Overlay Mixer,0x00200000,1,1,NeOverlayMixer.ax,4.11.0003.0006
WMT Import Filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Nero MP4 Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,NeMP4Splitter.ax,4.11.0003.0006
PP DDR,0x00200000,1,0,ppRender.ax,2.00.0002.0026
DV Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,qdv.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Nero Video Decoder HD,0x00400000,1,2,NeVideoHD.ax,4.11.0003.0006
Bitmap Generate,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Windows Media Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,wmvds32.ax,8.00.0000.4487
HighMAT and MPV Navigator Filter,0x00200000,0,3,HMNavigator.ax,4.11.0003.0006
Video Mixing Renderer 9,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,
Windows Media Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,wmv8ds32.ax,8.00.0000.4000
Nero Photo Source,0x00200000,0,1,NePhotoSource.ax,4.11.0003.0006
PP TL MPEG Splitter,0x00200000,1,2,ppTLMSplter.ax,3.01.0000.1704
CyberLink Demux (PDVD7),0x00602000,1,0,CLDemuxer.ax,1.00.0000.4528
CyberLink MPEG Splitter,0x00200000,1,2,CLSplter.ax,3.01.0000.3022
WMT VIH2 Fix,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
PP M2V Writer,0x00200000,1,0,PPM2VWriter.ax,1.03.0000.2523
CyberLink Audio Commercial Cut Analyzer,0x00200000,1,1,CLAudCM.ax,1.00.0000.1725
Nero Video Analyzer,0x00200000,2,0,NeVideoAnalyzer.ax,4.11.0003.0006
PP DV TCR,0x00200000,1,1,ppDVTCR.ax,2.01.0000.2910
Record Queue,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Nero ES Video Reader,0x00600000,0,1,NDParser.ax,4.11.0003.0006
Cyberlink Sub-Picture Filter,0x00200000,1,1,CLSubPic.ax,3.00.0000.0728
CyberLink Line21 Decoder (PDVD7),0x00200000,0,2,CLLine21.ax,4.00.0000.7602
PP DV Reader Filter,0x00200000,0,1,ppDVMRd.ax,1.02.0009.0021
Emuzed AAC/AAC+ Decoder TFilter,0x00800000,1,1,EmzAACDecFilter.dll,2.00.0000.0000
PP Audio Encoder,0x00200000,2,0,ppAudEnc.ax,2.00.0000.3516
DV Source Filter,0x00400000,0,1,NVDV.dll,3.00.0004.0000
MPEG-2 Stream Reader Filter,0x00200000,0,0,Mpeg2StreamReader.ax,1.04.0000.0000
CyberLink Load Image Filter,0x00200000,0,1,CLImage.ax,3.00.0000.0907
Nero Audio CD Filter,0x00200000,0,1,NeAudCD.ax,4.11.0003.0006
Windows Media Multiplexer,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.4503
ASX file Parser,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.4503
ASX v.2 file Parser,0x00600000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.4503
NSC file Parser,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.4503
Nero Video Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,NeVideoRenderer.ax,4.11.0003.0006
PP MPEG Muxer,0x00200000,2,1,ppMpgMux.ax,5.00.0000.2820
Nero PresentationGraphics Decoder,0x00600000,2,1,NeBDGraphic.ax,4.11.0003.0006
ACM Wrapper,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
CyberLink Frame Parser,0x00200000,2,0,CLFParser.ax,2.00.0000.0616
Windows Media source filter,0x00600000,0,2,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.4503
Video Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
Frame Eater,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Nero DVD Navigator,0x00600000,0,14,NeDVD.ax,4.11.0003.0006
MPEG-2 Video Stream Analyzer,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Line 21 Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,qdvd.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Nero InteractiveGraphics Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,NeBDGraphic.ax,4.11.0003.0006
Video Port Manager,0x00600000,2,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
CyberLink Push-Mode CLStream (PDVD7),0x00200000,0,1,CLStream(PushMode).ax,1.00.0000.1627
CyberLink Audio Decoder (PDVD7 UPnP),0x00200000,1,1,CLAud.ax,6.01.0000.3816
WST Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,wstdecod.dll,5.03.2600.5512
Video Renderer,0x00400000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
Emuzed MP4SP/H263 Video Decoder-Filter,0x00800003,1,1,EmzDecMP4_H263.dll,2.00.0000.0000
Nero Sound Processor,0x00200000,1,1,NeSoundProc.ax,4.11.0003.0006
Nero Audio Sample Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,NeRender.ax,4.11.0003.0006
CyberLink Audio Spectrum Analyzer (PDVD7),0x00200000,1,1,CLAudSpa.ax,1.00.0000.0924
Nero Vcd Navigator,0x00600000,0,2,NeVCD.ax,4.11.0003.0006
WM ASF Writer,0x00400000,0,0,qasf.dll,10.00.0000.3646
WMT Sample Information Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Nero Mpeg2 Encoder,0x00200000,2,1,NeVCR.ax,4.11.0003.0006
VBI Surface Allocator,0x00600000,1,1,vbisurf.ax,5.03.2600.5512
CyberLink Demultiplexer,0x00200000,1,0,ppDemuxer.ax,1.00.0000.3322
Microsoft MPEG-4 Video Decompressor,0x00800000,1,1,mpg4ds32.ax,8.00.0000.4487
Nero Audio Decoder 2,0x00600000,1,1,NeAudio2.ax,4.11.0003.0006
Nero Video Stream Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,NeRender.ax,4.11.0003.0006
File writer,0x00200000,1,0,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
PP YUY2 Sub-Sampling,0x00200000,1,1,ppSubYUY2.ax,2.05.0000.2628
Nero FLV Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,NeFLVSplitter.ax,4.11.0003.0006
CyberLink Video/SP Decoder (PDVD7),0x00602000,2,3,CLVsd.ax,8.00.0000.1918
Nero Stream Buffer Source,0x00200000,0,0,NeSBE.ax,4.11.0003.0006
Nero PS Muxer,0x00200000,1,1,NePSMuxer.ax,4.11.0003.0006
PP Audio Effect,0x00200000,1,1,CLAudFx.ax,6.00.0000.1223
PP WAV Dest,0x00200000,0,0,PPWavDest.ax,1.00.0000.0002
WMT Log Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
WMT Virtual Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
PP Audio Decoder,0x00200000,1,1,claud.ax,6.00.0000.3403
DVD Navigator,0x00200000,0,2,qdvd.dll,6.05.2600.5512
CyberLink DVD Navigator (PDVD7),0x00600000,0,3,CLNavX.ax,7.00.0000.3112
CyberLink TimeStretch Filter (PDVD7),0x00200000,1,1,clauts.ax,1.00.0000.5423
PP MPEG-2 Splitter,0x00200000,1,2,ppM2Splter.ax,2.02.0000.3710
Cyberlink Scene Detect Filter,0x00200000,1,1,ppScnDt.ax,1.00.0000.0813
Overlay Mixer2,0x00400000,1,1,qdvd.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Cyberlink SubTitle Importor (PDVD7),0x00200000,1,1,CLSubTitle.ax,1.00.0000.1604
Nero Splitter,0x00600000,1,3,NeSplitter.ax,4.11.0003.0006
PP Audio Noise Reduction (CES),0x00200000,1,1,CLAuNRWrapper.ax,2.00.0000.1415
Nero Deinterlace,0x00200000,1,1,NeDeinterlace.ax,4.11.0003.0006
AVI Draw,0x00600064,9,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
.RAM file Parser,0x00600000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.4503
PP Gate Filter,0x00200000,1,1,ppGate.ax,1.00.0000.0001
Nero File Source / Splitter,0x00600000,0,3,NeFSource.ax,4.11.0003.0006
WMT DirectX Transform Wrapper,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
G.711 Codec,0x00200000,1,1,g711codc.ax,5.01.2600.0000
MPEG-2 Demultiplexer,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.05.2600.5512
DV Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,qdv.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Indeo® audio software,0x00500000,1,1,iac25_32.ax,2.00.0005.0053
PP DV Dump Filter,0x00200000,1,0,ppDVDump.ax,2.00.0001.0002
Windows Media Update Filter,0x00400000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.4503
Emuzed H264 Video Decoder-Filter,0x00800000,1,1,EzdH264DecTFilter.dll,2.00.0000.0001
CyberLink MPEG-4 Splitter (PDVD7),0x00600000,1,2,clm4splt.ax,1.00.0000.3229
ASF DIB Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.4503
ASF ACM Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.4503
ASF ICM Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.4503
ASF URL Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.4503
ASF JPEG Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.4503
ASF DJPEG Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.4503
ASF embedded stuff Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.4503
9x8Resize,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
WIA Stream Snapshot Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wiasf.ax,1.00.0000.0000
Nero Video Processor,0x00200000,1,1,NeroVideoProc.ax,4.11.0003.0006
Nero Video Decoder,0x00600000,2,1,NeVideo.ax,4.11.0003.0006
Allocator Fix,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
SampleGrabber,0x00200000,1,1,qedit.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Null Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,qedit.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Nero Sound Switcher,0x00200000,1,1,NeSoundSwitch.ax,4.11.0003.0006
WMT Virtual Source,0x00200000,0,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x005fffff,1,0,mpeg2data.ax,
WMT Interlacer,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Nero Audio CD Navigator,0x00200000,0,1,NeAudCD.ax,4.11.0003.0006
StreamBufferSource,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.05.2600.5512
PowerProducer Double Tee,0x00200000,1,2,ppDoubleTee.ax,1.00.0000.1224
Smart Tee,0x00200000,1,2,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Nero Thumbnail Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,NeBDThumbnail.ax,4.11.0003.0006
Overlay Mixer,0x00200000,0,0,qdvd.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Nero Scene Detector,0x00200000,1,0,NeSceneDetector.ax,4.11.0003.0006
RealPlayer Audio Filter,0x00200000,1,1,rdsf3260.dll,6.00.0012.1010
Nero Stream Control,0x00200000,1,1,NeStreamControl.ax,1.00.0000.0000
AVI Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
Uncompressed Domain Shot Detection Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
PP Video Regulator,0x00200000,1,1,CLRGL.ax,2.00.0000.3328
Nero Sample Queue,0x00200000,1,1,NeSampleQueue.ax,1.00.0000.0000
PP SnapShotTIP Filter,0x00200000,1,1,ppSShot.ax,1.00.0000.1905
AVI/WAV File Source,0x00400000,0,2,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
QuickTime Movie Parser,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
Wave Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
MIDI Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
Multi-file Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
File stream renderer,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
XML Playlist,0x00400000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.4503
Nero File Source,0x00200000,0,1,NeFileSrc.ax,4.11.0003.0006
Nero QuickTime(tm) Audio Decoder,0x00400000,1,1,NeQTDec.ax,4.11.0003.0006
Nero File Source (Async.),0x00400000,0,1,NeFileSourceAsync.ax,4.11.0003.0006
Nero Ogg Splitter,0x00400000,1,1,NeOggSplitter.ax,4.11.0003.0006
Nero DVD Decoder,0x00600000,2,1,NeVideo.ax,4.11.0003.0006
PP Video Stabilizer,0x00200000,1,1,CLVideoStabilizer.ax,1.00.0000.1017
Nero Digital Parser,0x00600000,0,3,NDParser.ax,4.11.0003.0006
AVI Mux,0x00200000,1,0,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Line 21 Decoder 2,0x00600002,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
File Source (Async.),0x00400000,0,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
File Source (URL),0x00400000,0,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
WMT DV Extract,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Nero MP3 Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,NeMp3Encoder.ax,4.11.0003.0006
PP Byte Counter,0x00200000,1,1,ppByteCounter.ax,1.00.0000.1224
CyberLink AVI Audio Time Regulator,0x00200000,1,1,AVI_AudTR.ax,1.00.0000.1515
PP MPEG Video Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,ppVidEnc.ax,6.00.0001.2714
CyberLink Demux (PDVD7 UPnP),0x00200000,1,0,CLDemuxer.ax,1.00.0000.4513
Nero Frame Capture,0x00200000,1,1,NeCapture.ax,4.11.0003.0006
WMT Switch Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
WMT Volume,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Nero Video Sample Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,NeRender.ax,4.11.0003.0006
Stretch Video,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
HighMAT/MPV Navigator Client Filter,0x00200000,0,0,HMNavigator.ax,4.11.0003.0006
Infinite Pin Tee Filter,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Nero DV Splitter,0x00200000,1,2,NeDVSplitter.ax,4.11.0003.0006
PP TimeStretch Filter (CES),0x00200000,1,1,clauts.ax,1.00.0000.2212
CyberLink Streamming Filter (PDVD7),0x00200000,0,1,CLStream.ax,1.01.0000.2902
QT Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
MPEG Video Decoder,0x40000001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
Indeo® video 4.4 Decompression Filter,0x00640000,1,1,ir41_32.ax,4.51.0016.0003
Indeo® video 4.4 Compression Filter,0x00200000,1,1,ir41_32.ax,4.51.0016.0003

WDM Streaming Data Transforms:
Microsoft Kernel Acoustic Echo Canceller,0x00000000,0,0,,
Microsoft Kernel GS Wavetable Synthesizer,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5512
Microsoft Kernel DLS Synthesizer,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5512
Microsoft Kernel DRM Audio Descrambler,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5512

Video Compressors:
Emuzed H263 Video Encoder-DMO,0x00200000,1,1,,
MSScreen encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMVideo9 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMVideo Advanced Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
Emuzed H.264 Encoder-DMO,0x00200000,1,1,,
Emuzed MPEG-4 SP Encoder-DMO,0x00200000,1,1,,
MSScreen 9 encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
DV Video Encoder,0x00200000,0,0,qdv.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Indeo® video 5.10 Compression Filter,0x00100000,1,1,ir50_32.dll,5.2562.0015.0055
MJPEG Compressor,0x00200000,0,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
Cinepak Codec by Radius,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Intel 4:2:0 Video V2.50,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Intel Indeo(R) Video R3.2,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Intel Indeo® Video 4.5,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Indeo® video 5.10,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Intel IYUV codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Microsoft H.261 Video Codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Microsoft H.263 Video Codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Microsoft RLE,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Microsoft Video 1,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512

Audio Compressors:
Emuzed GSM AMR-NB Encoder-DMO,0x00200000,1,1,,
Emuzed GSM AMR-WB Encoder DMO,0x00200000,1,1,,
WM Speech Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMAudio Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
Emuzed MP3 Encoder-DMO,0x00200000,1,1,,
Emuzed AAC Encoder-DMO,0x00200000,1,1,,
IAC2,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
IMA ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
PCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
Microsoft ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
ACELP.net,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
DSP Group TrueSpeech(TM),0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
Windows Media Audio V1,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
Windows Media Audio V2,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
GSM 6.10,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
Microsoft G.723.1,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
CCITT A-Law,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
CCITT u-Law,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
MPEG Layer-3,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596

Audio Capture Sources:
Realtek HD Audio Input,0x00200000,0,0,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512

Midi Renderers:
Default MidiOut Device,0x00800000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
Microsoft GS Wavetable SW Synth,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596

WDM Streaming Capture Devices:
,0x00000000,0,0,,

WDM Streaming Rendering Devices:
Realtek HD Audio output,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5512

BDA Transport Information Renderers:
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x00600000,1,0,mpeg2data.ax,

WDM Streaming Mixer Devices:
Microsoft Kernel Wave Audio Mixer,0x00000000,0,0,,

BDA CP/CA Filters:
Decrypt/Tag,0x00600000,1,0,encdec.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Encrypt/Tag,0x00200000,0,0,encdec.dll,6.05.2600.5512
XDS Codec,0x00200000,0,0,encdec.dll,6.05.2600.5512

Audio Renderers:
Realtek HD Audio output,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
CyberLink Audio Renderer (PDVD7),0x00200000,1,0,cladr.ax,6.00.0000.3916
Default DirectSound Device,0x00800000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
Default WaveOut Device,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
DirectSound: Realtek HD Audio output,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596

WDM Streaming System Devices:
Realtek HD Audio Input,0x00200000,4,1,,5.03.2600.5512
Realtek HD Audio output,0x00200000,15,1,,5.03.2600.5512




i loaded the latest driver for my video card but to no avail.
Please help me!!!

THANKS.


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

Welcome to tsf. Your system doesn't have a video card but just on board graphics.

Post the make and model power supply and your budget for a video card.


----------

